
Grassbian: AWS GreenGrass on the Raspberry Pi - adjohn
https://read.iopipe.com/grassbian-aws-greengrass-on-the-raspberry-pi-d311484e4557
======
ewindisch
I'm excited because this makes it so much easier to get started with
Greengrass. Java, NodeJS, and Python with a full IoT service behind it... and
compatible with AWS Lambda. Seems likely they'll add Go soon too.

